# dynamische Router-IP auslesen



## joschika77 (11. Jun 2004)

Hallo Leute. 

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich sitze leider hinter einem ADSL-Router mit einer dynamischen IP.  
Ich habe kleines Javaprogramm(Chat) geschrieben mit dem ich die Ip`s vom Rechner auslesen kann.

Nun suche ich eine Methode, wie ich die aktuelle IP des Routers von meinem Rechner aus mittels java herausbekommen kann. Die Klasse "InetAddress" stellt hier einige interessante Methoden zur verfügung. Leider habe ich noch keinen Weg gefunden, die IP zu bekommen.

Mfg Ronn


----------



## Grizzly (11. Jun 2004)

Die IP könntest Du bspw. über den DNS bekommen, wenn Dein Router DynDNS o.ä. unterstützt.


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2004)

Danke für die Antwort!
Gibt es dafür irgendwie schon Methoden oder ähnliches?
Kann man vielleicht auch ein ping losschicken oder so?

MfG Ronn


----------



## Grizzly (14. Jun 2004)

An die IP-Adresse kommst über den Namen mit der Methode *getByName* ran. Einfach den Namen an die statische Methode übergeben, und Du bekommst ein InetAddress-Objekt. Dieses Objekt wiederrum kannst Du mit *getAddress* und *getHostAddress* nach der IP-Adresse befragen.

Was die Sache mit dem Pingen angeht, hab' ich keine Ahnung. Vielleicht weiss das ja jemand anders hier im Forum.


----------



## joschika77 (14. Jun 2004)

Ok!Das hört sich gut an.Ich werde es mal probieren.
Ich danke Dir. 

MfG Ronn


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2004)

Was genau meinst du mit Namen?
Den Computernamen???

MfG Ronn


----------



## Grizzly (14. Jun 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was genau meinst du mit Namen?
> Den Computernamen???
> 
> MfG Ronn



Das ist der Name, der im DNS (Domain Name Server) eingetragen ist. In Windows-Netzwerken dürfte auch der Windows Rechnername gehen.


----------

